# A wooden rollerball with scallops



## mredburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I have wanted to do some segmenting and the scallops in particular for a long time now. One of Wiset1's (Tim) pens inspired me enough to get off my duff and do one. This is one of my simple wooden roller ball pens I enjoy making, only a little less simple this time. It is a curly maple with walnut scallops and ebony accents. The clip, center band, the front section connector, inserts in the end caps, and the tip of the nose cone are ebony. This pen was a great challenge for me. I have been pushed to keep up with the holidays and it shows up in the pen. The scallops are not perfect by any means. They do however all line up when assembled. I admit it was as much luck as anything. Threading the ebony was anything but easy. I had to remake the center band and connector each twice before I got it right. I will be sending this one to my brother in Michigan. 









The scallops were cut 45 degree on the ends and 60 degrees in the middle.























a picture of the ebony connectors I made.








Comments welcome.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2012)

That is extremely impressive!!  Very well done Mike.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 3, 2012)

OK now you're just showing off! :biggrin:

There are pen assemblers then pen makers then there are master pen makers and I think we all know which category you fall into....... excellent pen!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it has been summed up here.  It seems I have alot to learn here.



Texatdurango said:


> OK now you're just showing off! :biggrin:
> 
> There are pen assemblers then pen makers then there are master pen makers and I think we all know which category you fall into....... excellent pen!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow!  Very well done.  It looks like it might be postable... is it?


----------



## eldee (Jan 3, 2012)

Very impressive work indeed. I guess you deserve to show off....


----------



## mredburn (Jan 3, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Wow! Very well done. It looks like it might be postable... is it?


 

No I didnt make it postable. I could but Im no sure the wooden threads would hold up unprotected. The ebony was the worst wood yet for taking a thread. Even crotch walnut was easier than ebony.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful pen. You took it a step further with the wood nib and all your own threading. I love the scallops on the end of the nib. Who D thunk it. 
2 questions. Does Ebony leave nasty residue and smear all over the place while applying CA for the finish? and what/ how do you make the hole for the clip?


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jan 3, 2012)

Really beautiful piece! Great job on it!

Do the wooden threads tend to grab? Or are they smooth like the metal/plastic combo in Barrons?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I didnt have a problem with the ebony smearing. The maple blank however was stablized.  I use a small mill to drill two 2mm holes at each end of the clip tab and then cut out between them. I then take a 1/4 endmill and cut a flat spot on the pen to match the clip.

The threads are very smooth right up to the last little bit and then they grab a little.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike - What really strikes me is you threaded ebony.  How many posts have we seen on the IAP from people upset over ebony cracking.  Now I will admit I have been lucky with the ebony, but I don't think I would have the courage to try and thread it.  I like your design and think that the color combination would really pop if you had used some brass accents in the segmenting.  Oh and that clip really rocks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

George (Tex) summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 3, 2012)

Just when I thought I would get over the convertible pen, here you go with something entirely different. This work is still amazing to me. It's just simply awesome.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is impressive! I like the combination of woods but might have chosen ebony for the front section as well. But great design!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What can I really say...Just, mind...BLOWN!

I think I'll retire from turning after having a look at this one Michael.  You truly do take this to the next level...if the next level was infinity.  This just shows me that I have to invest in some tap and die sets to include pin chucks.  Component pens are limiting my vision!

:handshake: Thank you for inspiring me to push harder into the hobby! :hypnotized:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 3, 2012)

wowzer.  LIKE!!!


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow Mike, that is beautiful. Just when I thought you had done everything with wood pens... Can't wait to see it in person.

Mike


----------



## Mapster (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike, I am with Mike on this one. Just amazing... Don't send it off too quickly, we would love to check it out. Very cool pen, and well worth the work (by your standards of "work"). Great job


----------



## mredburn (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike, now that youmention it yes A thin brass accent trim would have worked very well. 
Robert. I could have made the front section all ebony but the challange was to make with scallops.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nicely done as usual Mike.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 4, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Mike - What really strikes me is you threaded ebony.


My guess is that these were cut on his CNC.  How long before there is a group buy on CNCs?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually I threaded the inside threads with a tap and the ouside threads with a single point cutter by hand on the lathe.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great Mike! These all wood creations are awesome.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome pen I like it alot.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you done a tutorial yet?  Any plans for one?


Most impressed, all those little ebony pieces....and the wooden nib too!






Scott (thank you) B


----------



## mredburn (Jan 5, 2012)

I havent done a formal tutorial. I have left several tidbits and pictures among the other "simple wooden rollerball pen" threads I have posted on how I do this. Most of what I have done is not rocket science. The Hardest part is threading the outside of the  connectors. You will need a metal lathe for that.  THe rest is simple pen making.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 1, 2012)

Mike:  You outdo most of us most (read as ALL) the time.  You have outdone yourself on this one!  No words to express the artistry of this pen!


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice work as usual. Your simple wooden pens (not really) always inspire.

Wayne


----------



## flash880 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's not hardly right that someone can make something that looks that good. It's awesome!!!!


----------



## MSGMP (Feb 1, 2012)

Brilliant work.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> OK now you're just showing off! :biggrin:
> 
> There are pen assemblers then pen makers then there are master pen makers and I think we all know which category you fall into....... excellent pen!


 
Yep! What he said:biggrin:

Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 14, 2013)

The design work and your perseverance to excellence are magnificent.


----------



## BSea (Aug 16, 2013)

I love your wooden pens.  And while it may not be rocket science, it's not pen turning 101 either.


----------



## Sataro (Aug 16, 2013)

That is a sharp pen!!! Very impressive work there!


----------

